# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Types of honey

## beeser

Can someone please list the types of country honey you have and allocate those that are the best. If anyone knows please write also the prices at which they are sold at retail (shops / doorstep ... by 1 kg), and wholesale (large quantities, for example 300 + kg).

For example in Croatia and neighbour countries we have lots of honeys but those that are the best are

chestnut (6-7 EUR on doorstep, 3.5 EUR wholesale)
sage (10-12 EUR on doorstep, 5 EUR wholesale)
acacia (6-7 EUR on doorstep, 3.5 EUR wholesale)
lavander (6-7 EUR on doorstep, 3.5 EUR wholesale)
interna (6-7 EUR on doorstep, 3.5 EUR wholesale)
floral (4-5 EUR on doorstep, 2.5 EUR wholesale)
ling (4-5 EUR on doorstep, 2.5 EUR wholesale)
goldenrod (4-5 EUR on doorstep, 2.5 EUR wholesale)
rapeseed (4-5 EUR on doorstep, 2.5 EUR wholesale)

----------


## gavin

Rapeseed.

Ling.

Mixed summer heather often with clover.

Sometimes we can get monofloral lime, willowherb, sycamore, and others - but this is rare.

----------

